# Washing Akadama prior to use.



## chris1004 (25 Apr 2010)

Hi,

This is my first time of using anything other than gravel as the bulk of a substrate and I've just finished washing 3 x 14Litre bags of Akadama (took me 5 hours!!!). After the first couple of sieve fulls I realised that its not possible to swill this around in a bucket until the water runs clear like I normally do with gravel as the clay just keeps coming off so I concentrated on just getting the fine particles and dead roots out. 

In case I do this again in the future has anyone got any tips or tricks to make the job a bit easier?

Regards, Chris.


----------



## Always Broke (25 Apr 2010)

I swilled my Akadama out in a large bucket doing a 1/4 of a bag at a time. I had 10x14ltr bags  to wash ,though I still have one washed one unused.
It took me three long evenings . Its just a time consuming job.There is certainly a lot of mes in there with it.

Simon


----------



## Themuleous (26 Apr 2010)

Yeh takes a while to wash but it is just clay so guess its to be expected.  I wouldn't worry about washing it to much, any clouding in the tank should setting after a day or two anyway.

Sam


----------



## Always Broke (26 Apr 2010)

Had no clouding at all. water was gin clear straight  off


----------



## chris1004 (26 Apr 2010)

Hi,

Did anybody get the water to run off clear after a vigorous swilling around in a bucket? The water just seemed to go a deep red colour every time. The Akadama was softer than I expected it to be but as I said earlier having only ever used gravel before I've no experience with this kind of substrate at all so its a bit of a learning curve. I did notice that it actually sinks really well even the tiny particles so as you say Sam I reckon it will settle down well once in the tank.

Gradually getting things ready for a full scale assault weekend after next which will include several hardware changes and a juggle around of livestock. So T minus 11 days and counting.   

Regards, Chris.


----------



## Kosh42-EFG (27 Apr 2010)

I'm thinking of spreading it thinly on a sheet on the lawn then turning the hose on it when I come to using Akadama...


----------



## mr. luke (6 May 2010)

Put a hose in the bottom of a bucket ad pour it in around the hose 
Leave it to overflow for a while and hey presto, although your water meter wont aprove.


----------



## a1Matt (7 May 2010)

chris1004 said:
			
		

> Did anybody get the water to run off clear after a vigorous swilling around in a bucket?



I did a cupful at a time in a sieve under a running tap. Shook the sieve until it ran clear. Very laborious. Very time consuming. Any more than a cupful and it would not run clear. 

Worth it though, I am really happy with akadama


----------



## chris1004 (10 May 2010)

Hi,

Well its in.

What a mission!! And a very busy weekend doing fishy stuff but I'm pleased with the result thus far, I like the look and feel of it. I must confess though that initially I was distraught at having a tank full of muddy water!! Just not used to working with this kind of substrate I guess. But the tank has cleared this morning, in fact the clarity is excellent. Very different to plant into than gravel, all but two stayed in though and as a lot of the planting was done nearly blind because of the muddy water thats a result.

I did the full monty with the sphagnum moss peat, Osmocoat and filter mulm as per James's instructions (Thanks James) a bit of a leap of faith for a die hard clean gravel user.

Fingers crossed.

Regards, Chris.


----------



## Kosh42-EFG (10 May 2010)

Glad it went OK... Any pics? Am keen to see how this goes as I'm planning on the Akadama route myself in a few months...


----------



## chris1004 (10 May 2010)

Hi,

Sorry no pics as I am technically dyslexic, only have a crappy camera phone and would have to get my grandson to explain to me how to work it.  

Regards, Chris.


----------

